

Judging Fire return rates via online reviews. I call BS. - cek
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/12/03/how-many-kindle-fires-are-being-returned-to-amazon/

======
cek
Fortunately for me, Amazon misspelled Kindel. As a result I get a pretty good
picture of how the Kindle has been selling over the years.

In analyzing all my referrals since the Kindle shipped I know that most people
who come to my site have simply spelled the name wrong. They tend to be less
tech savvy.

Since the Fire went on sale not a single one has been returned (yet). I
regularly see about .025-0.5% of Kindle's purchased via my affiliate link
being returned.

My numbers only represent about a month's activity, but if the numbers are
anywhere close to what this article suggesting I would have expected to see at
least ONE return out of 44. So I call BS.

Note I'm not defending the Fire. I have one and think the quality and
execution are disappointing. I'm simply pointing out that attempting to judge
Fire return #s based on reviews on Amazon.com is an invalid approach.

